# have gone



## wfanny99

bonjour, comment traduire cette phrase du point de vue de la conjugaison?

"she thinks all the old nonsense is finished, also I, ahem, h*ave gone attic to work in, gone alto Saxo to play, gne Ekotape to blow to" ?
*
elle pense que c'en est fini de toutes ces conneries, moi aussi (aussi je?) j'ai ma mansarde pour travailler, un saxo pour jouer, un magnétophone pour (?) "?
comment rendre cette conjugaison? merci


----------



## emmsy

Les mots sont corrects, c'est de l'ordre qui ne va pas  (sauf peut-être la dernière partie?)

"I have gone to work in the attic, gone to play the Saxophone, gone to listen to a tape"


----------



## wfanny99

mais donc au niveau de la conjugaison c'est "j'ai ma mansarde où travailler, mon saxo" etc?
merci.


----------



## DrD

Bonjour wfanny99,

L'ordre des mots dans la phrase en anglais n'est pas normal. Tu es sûre qu'il n'y a pas d'erreur? Ta traduction serait 'I have *got*' et non pas 'I have *gone'*


----------



## wfanny99

bonjour DrD, oui je suis sûre  c'est quelqu'un qui écrit comme ça de façon disons... pas classique  d'où la difficulté. il est ironique, plein d'humour quand il parle (il écrit comme on parle), je dois rendre ça aussi...

et que dire de "have gone"??? "je suis allé travaillé dans une mansarde, suis allé jouer du sax" donc "j'ai travaillé dans, j'ai joué du..." ?


----------



## DrD

D'accord, mais si cela est fait exprès, il faut trouver une façon de faire pareil en français. Là, étant Anglaise, je peux pas vraiment t'aider - oui je suis allé travailler, mais à part ça. Si on écrit la phrase de façon normale en anglais, ce sera comme emmsy a dit. Donc il y a une question d'un manque d'articles ainsi que l'ordre des mots...


----------



## wfanny99

oui, merci, je dois rendre ça comme il a voulu le rendre (c bien fait exprès)


----------



## Jasmine tea

Mais tous ces "have gone" ne sont-ils pas là pour faire écho à un silencieux et en effet humoristique  I,...., have gone mad?!

Auquel cas en français on pourrait imaginer quelque chose de l'ordre de "... me rendis grenier pour y travailler, me rendis Saxo Alto pour en jouer, me rendis Ekocassette pour l'écouter..."


----------



## florence a

Là ça ne me paraît pas compréhensible en français + je ne crois pas que le passé simple convienne comme registre.


----------



## Jasmine tea

florence a said:


> Là *ça ne me paraît pas compréhensible en français* + je ne crois pas que le passé simple convienne comme registre.



Bien, justement, je me suis basé sur les messages des anglophones qui disaient que la version anglaise n'était pas compréhensible pour eux. Une traduction est sensée respecter la version originale.

Non, le passé simple ne me plaît pas tant non plus. Mais utiliser le passé composé me semble convenir encore moins "me suis rendu..." devient trop long et lourd.


----------



## florence a

Oui, je comprends, mais pourquoi le verbe "se rendre"? Peut-être: je suis passé au grenier, au saxo, au magnéto. Comme dans: He has gone native: il est passé à l'ennemi.

Par ailleurs, also I = et puis, moi (pas: moi aussi).


----------



## DrD

En fait, en anglais le temps est le 'present perfect' et je suis d'accord avec Florence - le passé simple ne convient pas. Par contre le présent sera (peut-être?) possible. I have gone to the attic - il est toujours là, sinon on dirait 'I went to the attic'. Peut-on dire 'vais grenier pour y travailler, rend Saxo alto pour en jouer' etc.? En fait, Jasmine, j'aurais pas pu le faire moi-même, mais je trouve que (à part le passé simple) ta version correspond bien à la version originale - je dis ça en tant que 'non-native', bien sûr.

Ayant relu l'originale, je pense que la structure bizarre est par rapport au debut - 'she thinks all the old nonsense is finished', mais voilà les conneries continuent... et pour cette raison aussi je crois que le passé simple ne convient pas - le temps aussi bien que les conneries de la structure montre que c'est pas fini du tout.


----------



## wfanny99

merci bcp pour ces tentatives, je rame  mais je crois en effet qu'il faut trouver une façon assez proche comme le propose jasmine tea, sauf que 'ai peur de ne pas bien entendre le 'ton' qu'il emploie.


----------



## wfanny99

merci bcp. en effet je penche pr le présent. "moi n'avais mansarde pour écrire, alto pour jouer, magnéto pour (blow to?)" -> = il dit qu'il est sérieux (il écrit, apprend de son instrument, dicte ses romans)


----------



## florence a

Moi n'avais???
Pardon, mais c'est totalement incompréhensible.


----------



## wfanny99

"pis n'avais ma mansarde pour écrire, n'avais mon sax pour jouer..." voilà comment on dirait en français! un grand merci de votre aide!!! )


----------



## florence a

Mais pourquoi au passé? Et pourquoi une négation?


----------



## wfanny99

en français on peut dire ça à l'oral pour mimer un enfant (obéissant dans ce cas), au lieu de dire par ex "il avait sa balle!" on dit en prenant un certain ton : "n'avait sa balle pour jouer", etc.
ce n'est pas une négation mais on remplace il ou je par "n" donc je dois écrire navais je pense.


----------



## DrD

Mais, ce n'est pas avoir, c'est aller le verbe (have *gone* - have n'est que le verbe auxiliaire)


----------



## wfanny99

je pense que c'est la façon la plus proche de rendre en français (pas une négation mais une lettre qu'on rajoute quand on mime un idiot ou un enfant sage)
je sais que c'est "aller" mais "suis allé dans ma mansarde, jouer de mon saxo et m'enregistrer" rend moins au niveau du ton, à l'oreille.


----------



## florence a

Oui, et en plus c'est "go" dans un sens un peu différent, comme plusieurs l'ont dit: go native, go wild, go mad.
Et aucune raison ici de mimer un registre enfantin, voire bébé.


----------



## Jasmine tea

florence a said:


> Oui, je comprends, mais pourquoi le verbe "se rendre"? Peut-être: je suis passé au grenier, au saxo, au magnéto. Comme dans: He has gone native: il est passé à l'ennemi.



Le verbe rendre parce que j'étais partie de la supposition que "have gone" portait avec lui un troisième mot en écho "mad". Et en français on dit "ça m'a rendu dingue". Je ne mettrais certainement pas ma main au feu quant à la justesse de cette idée!


----------



## wfanny99

la raison c'est que sa femme dit qu'il a arrêté ses conneries et lui il dit sur un ton obéissant (mimé) : la preuve, j'ai ma mansarde, mon alto, mon ekotape (sous entendu je suis devenu sérieux, je m'applique je ne la fait plus damner.)  nb c'est un homme qui est apr monts et par vaux et est ingérable, a du mal à se tenir à ses décisions. d'où le ton.
je me suis mis?


----------



## DrD

> Oui, et en plus c'est "go" dans un sens un peu différent, comme plusieurs l'ont dit: go native, go wild, go mad.



Là, je suis pas d'accord. C'est tout simplement 'go' - après cette conversations où elle pensais que toutes les conneries était terminée il est allée à la mansarde, etc., mais il le raconte d'une manière qui laisse voir que, pour lui, c'est pas fini. Pour le présent d'accord, mais ce changement de verbe, je comprends pas du tout. Pourquoi pas 'vais' au lieu de 'suis allée'? Moi, je trouve que ça change beaucoup le sens de dire 'I have an attic' au lieu de 'I have gone to the attic'


----------



## florence a

Mais la phrase n'était pas I have gone to the attic, mais I have gone attic.


----------



## DrD

Oui, je sais, je l'ai dit en anglais 'normal' tout simplement pour dire qu'en changeant le verbe on change le sens.


----------



## wfanny99

"also i have gone attic, etc"... je doute à nouveau... 
"also" lie le fait qu'elle croit qu'il a arrêté et qu'il aille "dans mansarde" etc.
"en plus je vais, suis allé..."??? ...


----------



## wfanny99

"i have gone attic" appuie sur le fait qu'il a été sérieux (qu'il l'a fait et que donc il a arrêté les conneries)


----------



## wfanny99

un peu plus loin dans la lettre il écrit "about my soon to be had a saxophone..." -> donc il n'en a pas encore. ça ne m'éclaire pas mais c'est important je pense! ou alors il joue d'un sax qui n'est pas à lui. quel casse-tête


----------



## DrD

Pour moi ce changement du verbe ne convient pas, mais bien sûr cela est à toi de décider. Pour la question de also I, je le lis comme 'moi aussi' (mais, comme toute autre chose ici, la tournure est bizarre, donc 'aussi je') - je vois ce que tu veux dire en disant que c'est peut-être 'en plus', mais je penche plutôt pour la première interpretation


----------



## DrD

> un peu plus loin dans la lettre il écrit "about my soon to be had a  saxophone..." -> donc il n'en a pas encore. ça ne m'éclaire pas mais  c'est important je pense! ou alors il joue d'un sax qui n'est pas à lui.  quel casse-tête



Je t'avoue que je suis complètement perdue. Je ne vois pas d'explication pour le fait qu'il parle ici de jouer du sax et puis il dit qu'il n'en a pas! Sauf dans le cas que cette histoire de magnéto veut dire qu'en fait il joue du 'air saxophone' (saxophone imaginaire?), mais je n'ai pas vraiment l'impression qu'il s'agit de ça...


----------



## wfanny99

merci pour tout ça... je crois que je dois reprendre à froid, ...


----------



## wfanny99

oui, c'est à s'arracher les cheveux 

merci... je revendrai poster si je m'en sors pour dire ce que j'ai fait...


----------



## DrD

Bonne chance - si quelque chose me vient à l'ésprit, je te ferai savoir...


----------



## wfanny99

encore un grand et sincère merci à tous.


----------

